# Ballyhoo/ Lure Combo



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Found this rig online and have used it a couple times. Pulls pretty good and we have caught a few fish on it. All I have ever rigged it with is a small chugger, I am sure it would work well with other lures. Easy to rig and can swap out washed out baits quick.

What is your Rig?


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

BTT. Come on, give me some feedback and lets share some rigs since circles will most likely be mandatory in the future.

I know the sketch sucks, but you can get the idea. I'll post a picture of the rig when I get to O.B. this week.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## josephyar (May 21, 2008)

Circle hook ballyhoo,



1. Use floss or copper wire

2. Make loop in wire or floss

3. Pass loop though 1/4 oz or 1/2 oz egg weight depending on size of hoo

4. Place loop behind gills of hoo

5. Seat weight between gills

6. Tie wire or floss in single overhand knot where the knot sits on top of the hoo's mouth keeping the flap down

7. Alternately run wire or floss through eye socket twice.

8. Whip back over mouth and down bill with copper wire or tie floss off under eyes closing gills tight around the weight.

9. Break off bill

10. Thread circle hook under floss and wire where X configuration sits on top of head.

11. Watch it swim


----------



## josephyar (May 21, 2008)

lure combo, sorry missed your topic


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have never seen anything rigged like that, very interesting. How well does that rig pull? 

I have been meaning to take a picture of one of my rigs and posting, I am sure the picture will explain better than my great sketch.

Keep em' coming.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump for pictures. I know you blue water boys are bored, share some secrets.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If fishing a 'hoo with a circle I usually pull them naked but on occasionI will run them behind small moldcrafts and dusters. I thread the hook through the throat like I would with a J-hook but only go back about a 1/4 of an inch, just deep enough to hold the hook secure. I then wrap with wire just like normal. I only rig pinless style ballyhoo so there are no pins or springs involved. It only takes about 20 seconds to rig each one this way.


----------

